# nevermind



## Rimna (Oct 23, 2021)

Nevermind


----------



## Willow the Wolf (Oct 23, 2021)

I searched them via Google, personally. Disboard is a good website to find servers. Top gg is another place I've seen, but I haven't used it. Of course if you're friends with a few furs via the cool gaming messenger, you could always ask for recommendations and see if you can get an invite. Above all, though, I would recommend Google as a starting place.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2021)

Theres some popular repository sites that can filter for furry servers. Good luck finding any that are both good _and_ active though.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 3, 2021)

if you're lucky, one of your friends probably have some small/medium sized server full of their friends and acquaintances. not only convenient, but in my opinion, generally better than joining huge communities completely blind, since if you like the owner of the server, chances are you'll like their friends, too.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rayd said:


> if you're lucky, one of your friends probably have some small/medium sized server full of their friends and acquaintances. not only convenient, but in my opinion, generally better than joining huge communities completely blind, since if you like the owner of the server, chances are you'll like their friends, too.


I got invited to one by @Fcomega121 , run by @PaxTerra 

Its pretty open if you wanna join...


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 10, 2021)

Discord servers are like bumholes it seems. Everybody's got one. In my experience you'll just get invited to them.

But aside from that you can find links on most furry sites and, like, Reddit I guess.


----------

